# 84s swangas!



## stillflippinslabs6 (Nov 19, 2006)

If uve been lookin for sum 84s i found a website that sells them for $4,166.65

swangas


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Or versus my steel wheels and hubcaps... $100




I'll take the steels, thanks


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:uh: one post


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Dam to each his own but those are some ugly ass wheels Just cause one rapper has them I still dont like them Is what I like not what other people like


----------



## 79landau (Dec 15, 2005)

the only place in this WORLD that ride swangas is hmmmmm TEXAS.. i hope it stays that way.. because those are wack!


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6614365
> *Dam to each his own but those are some ugly ass wheels Just cause one rapper has them I still dont like them Is what I like not what other people like
> *


The rapper like them because they were on the STREETS first


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they been around alot longer than the still tippin video :uh:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79landau_@Nov 23 2006, 02:06 AM~6622607
> *the only place in this WORLD that ride swangas is hmmmmm TEXAS..  i hope it stays that way..  because those are wack!
> *


yea Lousiana been riding them too way before they were in any videos getting any kind of hype


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty+Nov 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6614365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

no thanks :thumbsdown:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Daytons were around longer. Those 84's suck, and on top of that they look horrible and a lowriders. :thumbsdown:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i like the cragar 30s better, they gotta lip and they are only like 200 fora fucking set lol


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

bunk looking


----------



## stillflippinslabs6 (Nov 19, 2006)

yall ****** wak if u dont like swangas dont post shit!
these rims have a past and there not lowrider rims dumbasses


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillflippinslabs6_@Nov 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6639427
> *yall ****** wak if u dont like swangas dont post shit!
> these rims have a past and there not lowrider rims dumbasses
> *



then maybe you shouldnt be posting on a lowrider forum you stupid fuck!! get your piece of shit drivin, cow fuckin , shit talkin ass the fuck outta here... bitch!


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

and.... those are reproduction pieces of shit you retard. not even real "swangas" go get hustled somewhere else and leave the cars and rims to the men you little ******.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 24 2006, 09:40 PM~6631450
> *Daytons were around longer. Those 84's suck, and on top of that they look horrible and a lowriders. :thumbsdown:
> *


no they werent


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 26 2006, 03:34 PM~6639528
> *no they werent
> *



what the fuck do u think your spillin your cock sucker about now??? daytons have been around since the early 1900's ... 84s r from the 80s. and 84s were original cadillac issued wire wheels. then ppl put them on other cars cause they couldnt afford daytons. or a cadillac for that matter. they were over priced back then because they were caddy og equip. now its because they r "cool" :uh: i bet you think a donk is a car with big rims too... dont ya... fuckin little bitches shouldve been swallowed :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Nov 26 2006, 03:45 PM~6639598
> *what the fuck do u think your spillin your cock sucker about now??? daytons have been around since the early 1900's ... 84s r from the 80s. and  84s were original cadillac issued wire wheels. then ppl put them on other cars cause they couldnt afford daytons. or a cadillac for that matter. they were over priced back then because they were caddy og equip. now its because they r "cool"  :uh: i bet you think a donk is a car with big rims too... dont ya... fuckin little bitches shouldve been swallowed  :angry:
> *


i know how old daystons are but hes referring to 100 spokes,youre fucking stupid pimps were rolling offset wheels since the 70s with Baskets,jaguar spokes and what ever the wheelmake Stutz Bearcats rolled on, cause theyre cheaper than daytons?i heard they were expensive back then too. a donk is a 73 to76 caprice. got anymore question genius.


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

no they werent


if you know how old daytons r then explain that comment....

i know how old daystons are but hes referring to *100 spokes*,youre fucking stupid pimps were rolling* offset wheels since the 70s with Baskets,jaguar spokes* and what ever the wheelmake Stutz Bearcats rolled on, cause theyre* cheaper than daytons*?i heard they were expensive back then too. a donk is a 73 to76 caprice. got anymore question genius

i never read shit about 100 spoke .. offset wheels arent swangas and they still arent older than daytons... and pimps roll the shit cause theyre cheaper??? wtf kind of broke ass wannabe pimps do u suck off that need to get shit cheaper than the best ....i know some pimps, and believe be, you would get slapped like a bitch for even opening your mouth about shit you know nothing about. fuckin hoes man.... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Nov 26 2006, 02:45 PM~6639598
> *what the fuck do u think your spillin your cock sucker about now??? daytons have been around since the early 1900's ... 84s r from the 80s. and  84s were original cadillac issued wire wheels. then ppl put them on other cars cause they couldnt afford daytons. or a cadillac for that matter. they were over priced back then because they were caddy og equip. now its because they r "cool"  :uh: i bet you think a donk is a car with big rims too... dont ya... fuckin little bitches shouldve been swallowed  :angry:
> *


who cares what u think, forreal


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

84's for people with no money and a shitty cars. Daytons for life. You guys don't know what your talking about.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wouldnt mind having a set of 84z


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 26 2006, 09:48 PM~6641829
> *84's for people with no money and a shitty cars. Daytons for life. You guys don't know what your talking about.
> *


***** you stupid, swangas cost more than daytons, original or repros.

go tell slim thug them rims for people with no money. ***** got more bread than you could ever get.


----------



## stillflippinslabs6 (Nov 19, 2006)

maine fuck you dken get you ass shot round my hood yappin like that!
tryin to act like you know it all. talk all tha shit you want you aint gettin now where with it! you aint got nothin better to do anyways biotch!


----------



## stillflippinslabs6 (Nov 19, 2006)

Plus swangas cost more than daytons dumb fucks! getcha facts right


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Nov 26 2006, 02:45 PM~6639598
> *daytons have been around since the early 1900's ... 84s r from the 80s. and  84s were original cadillac issued wire wheels. then ppl put them on other cars cause they couldnt afford daytons. or a cadillac for that matter. they were over priced back then because they were caddy og equip. now its because they r "cool"  :uh: i*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Iowa droppin knowlegde... ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 26 2006, 09:48 PM~6641829
> *84's for people with no money and a shitty cars. Daytons for life. You guys don't know what your talking about.
> *


you can get about 5 sets of daytons for the price of one set of 3's or 4's


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 27 2006, 12:57 PM~6645143
> *you can get about 5 sets of daytons for the price of one set of 3's or 4's
> *


or 100 sets of chinas like the ones dken rolls


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6646224
> *or 100 sets of chinas like the ones dken rolls
> *



Lace me with THAT hookup :roflmao:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

gotta love tha swangs baby- texas made 
og 4'z go for 10 g'z on tha street- thats alot of shit of 1 item on a slab, try the rest of tha car pimped out....... we spendin tha bread just as much as tha low-lows, shit i even have me one on 16 witha standing 21 inch 3- now imma play it like i said it
























LOVE IT BABY- WE GOTTA SWANG AND A YEP YEP YEP..........








ON 100 SPOKE D'S AND VOGUES BACK IN 2003 CAR SHOW- SOLD EM TO A COOL G ON HERE BOUT A YEAR AGO- SKIM THAT IS- WHATS UP BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

sick


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

whats the difference between 83 & 84s? besides the years seen a set of elbow cragar 30 spoke on a lincoln that dont run just chilling do i need to get them 7 sell them on here or ebay ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 27 2006, 09:52 PM~6839900
> *gotta love tha swangs  baby-  texas made
> og 4'z go for 10 g'z on tha street- thats alot of shit of 1 item on a slab, try the rest of tha car pimped out....... we  spendin tha bread just as much as tha low-lows, shit i even have me one on 16 witha standing 21 inch 3- now imma play it like i said it
> 
> ...



hey homie whats up, I still got them bitches :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB+Nov 26 2006, 09:08 PM~6641962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At what point did we stop trying to get the best deal and start trying to pay more? If some chinese kids wanna build rims and sell em to me for $50 a piece, Im not gonna tell them their rims are too good of a deal for me. 100 spoke chinas are the best looking rims you can get and they just happen to be the cheapest.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 07:48 AM~6842279
> *100 spoke chinas are the best looking rims you can get and they just happen to be the cheapest.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 28 2006, 12:59 PM~6844245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x100


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: Its true bro. I got daytons on the cars in my garage, but with stainless spokes thats where they stay. Gotta have chrome to get on the streets.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 02:43 PM~6845971
> *:biggrin: Its true bro. I got daytons on the cars in my garage, but with stainless spokes thats where they stay. Gotta have chrome to get on the streets.
> *


Nothing but stainless spokes... Wires in the summer, hubcaps in the winter :rofl:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

sorry kids... i only roll daytons.... and iowa is where i stay for now. im an independant contractor and i go where they pay the most.15k for this job here. just for instance...and when im done, ill go back home to the west coast and enjoy some time off. paid.. thanx for the shit talking but try again  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

We better buy all the continental kits we can before these clowns fuck them all up!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

what tha fuck u talking bout bro, fuck up continental kits????
u on some retarded shit or something????
what tha fuck matters if u have a rare rim worth 10 x's a dayton in a kit???
we started reclining them with actuators to put movement in the ass along with the body long before the d's being reclined- shit i put a 5th 100 spoke on my low-low and reclined that bitch- i looked at all the cars that had kits with d's at tha car shows, and they didnt have shit- So i guess they gonna get CLOWNED when my kit gets drunk and falls back from all tha bang i got- i expected envious people to come up on here and knock it, thats why i posted this topic- to see all the fucked up one-sided minds on here who think their shit is the only way to go- simple minded ego's.......I'm even down with tha big wheels on tha trophy work truck-
theres more ammo for u to spit back to exercise those hatin' lips....holla
heres MINE FALLIN BACK








AND HERES A ANOTHER REAL G WITH HIS SHIT SO THROWED HE GOT ALL U BOYZ ON RECLINE ON LOCK......








HIS SHIT RECLINES FROM STRAIGHT UP TO ALL THE WAY THA FUCK DOWN...- NOW HOW QUICK CAN SOMEONE THINK THAT UP TO ENGINEER PROPERLY??????


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

SORRY GRAMPA'S, BUT JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE TRAVEL THOUSANDS OF MILES TO HUSTLE THEY BREAD, WHICH THAT FAR FOR 15 SUX TO ME, BUT WE GOT BIG BUX OVERE HERE IN HOUSTON- WE ARE THE NUMBER 1 BOOMING CITY IN THE NATION WITH NEW HOME PRODUCTIONS..... BESIDES, PROBABLY LIKE RIDING REAL D'S IN LA, ONLY REAL G'S RIDE ON SWANGS THAT CAN ACTUALLY KEEP THEM AROUND AND NOT BE JACKED FOR THEM....POOF
I AM IN RESIDENTIAL WIRING AND KNOW MY SHIT- IM ALSO NOT A "KID" FELLAS, DONT UNDERMIND PEOPLE ON HERE.... ITS BAD FOR YA CHARACTER


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2006, 06:42 AM~6852132
> *SORRY GRAMPA'S, BUT JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE TRAVEL THOUSANDS OF MILES TO  HUSTLE THEY  BREAD, WHICH THAT FAR FOR 15 SUX TO ME, BUT WE  GOT BIG BUX OVERE HERE IN HOUSTON- WE ARE THE NUMBER 1 BOOMING  CITY IN THE NATION WITH  NEW HOME PRODUCTIONS..... BESIDES, PROBABLY LIKE RIDING REAL D'S IN LA, ONLY REAL G'S RIDE ON SWANGS THAT CAN ACTUALLY  KEEP THEM AROUND AND NOT BE JACKED FOR THEM....POOF
> I AM IN RESIDENTIAL WIRING AND KNOW MY SHIT- IM ALSO NOT A "KID" FELLAS,  DONT UNDERMIND PEOPLE ON HERE.... ITS  BAD FOR YA CHARACTER
> *



i traveled about 60 miles for this job from my last 1 in wisconsin. not all the way for the west for this 1... lol that WOULD be a joke!! if 15k for about 1 1/2 months of work sux (if u could call it work. i love doin it! lol) then hate on little homie


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 01:43 PM~6845971
> *:biggrin: Its true bro. I got daytons on the cars in my garage, but with stainless spokes thats where they stay. Gotta have chrome to get on the streets.
> *



I roll stainless 96 spoke zeniths, and compared to some china 100 spoke the z's look and shine better. Had my z's for bout 1.5 yrs now and still shining like new and better than a set of 100 spoke chinas off the line. Don't have to worry about rust, bottom line chinas are not better.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 06:48 AM~6842279
> *At what point did we stop trying to get the best deal and start trying to pay more? If some chinese kids wanna build rims and sell em to me for $50 a piece, Im not gonna tell them their rims are too good of a deal for me. 100 spoke chinas are the best looking rims you can get and they just happen to be the cheapest.
> *



:guns: :guns: 


Best deal :thumbsup: best looking :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6853450
> *I roll stainless 96 spoke zeniths, and compared to some china 100 spoke the z's look and shine better.  Had my z's for bout 1.5 yrs now and still shining like new and better than a set of 100 spoke chinas off the line.  Don't have to worry about rust, bottom line chinas are not better.
> *


true


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillflippinslabs6+Nov 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6639427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na, 84s even the repros runing for more than your average set of daytons.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 29 2006, 11:58 AM~6853732
> *
> na, 84s even the repros runing for more than your average set of daytons.
> *


by a couple grand


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Like I said, buy up the continental kits before they go to waste!!! 

They dont need "swangaz" in them and attatched to grandpa's Riviera.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2006, 06:37 AM~6852127
> *what tha fuck u talking bout bro, fuck up continental kits????
> u on some retarded shit or something????
> what  tha fuck matters if u have a rare rim worth 10 x's  a dayton in a kit???
> ...


*wtf??? its cool to have a rusty ass rim stuffed into a 5th kit and then let that shit hang all broke n shit???*


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

and... THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE WOULD TAKE AN AFTERNOON, A RUSTY RIM, AND A BROKEN 5TH KIT THAT IS MADE FOR A CAR WITH REAL BUMPERS...(NOT PLASTIC COVERS) NOT ALL THAT HARD :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn he took draggin the kit to a whole nother level :0 :0


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 25 2006, 08:23 PM~6636217
> *i like the cragar 30s better, they gotta lip and they are only like 200 fora fucking set lol
> *


where can ya get those at???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo to each their own. Build up YOUR car how YOU want it. 

I personaly can appreciate any type of customized vehicle as long as its done right. 

As far as conti kits if you can find one get it and put it on whatever the hell you want. 

Its just like putting thick whites on a 64 some won't have that. To some that's the only way to roll. I can understand if the shit is all riged and don't work and is poorly built. But from the pics above that looks like it will hold up and is done neatly. Who said these kits are for any type of car in particular. I doubt the were designed just to go on G bodies etc. 

A wise man once said "in Houston we elbows in cali they Daytons"

And who is to decide what goes where. Hydros were not supposed to go on cars but they sure as hell got out on there. Same as 5ths probably didn't originaly go on a rivi but sure as hell got out on there.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Preach :worship:^^^^


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok looks to me that some people try to roll them cause they cost like $10K but if I had a car and if the car looked like shit with those wheels I would just take them off and slapped some $350 dollar 100 spoke chinas me I like a style of cars and if the car didnt look right to me with those swangas them fuck it 100 spoke chinas cheap wheels it is I m not trying to please the crowd I m pleasing my taste but to each his own.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79landau_@Nov 23 2006, 03:06 AM~6622607
> *the only place in this WORLD that ride swangas is hmmmmm TEXAS..  i hope it stays that way..  because those are wack!
> *


das right so when you see us cummin through getcha ass out da way suckaaaaa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i was gonna put swangas on my 79 coupe deville.but i sold it.so swangas are koo with me.there still spokes so dont hate


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 26 2006, 04:03 PM~6639686
> *i know how old daystons are but hes referring to 100 spokes,youre fucking stupid pimps were rolling offset wheels since the 70s with Baskets,jaguar spokes and what ever the wheelmake Stutz Bearcats rolled on, cause theyre cheaper than daytons?i heard they were expensive back then too. a donk is a 73 to76 caprice. got anymore question genius.
> *


correction 71-76, or impala


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

gold daytons are probably more expensive then 84s  
but who cares? its a culture thing. 
now i think some all gold 84s with some tri-knock offs would be bad ass lookin, 
and i ride vogues on my gold 150 spokes..


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

speakin on caddy rims... anyone need these? 80s caddy pattern 15's CHEAP LMK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold da fk up.. im from texas..and i still think swangas are fk'n lame. ugly azz shit. but it aint my car or my $.. so i could give a fk. 

but just to clear things up..

swangas were popular here in the 80's.. way before some of ya'll ******* even knew difference between a dayton and a china,back when lows were still on ss cragers and supremes.. in recent years, swangas made a comeback... due to some houston rappers being fond of em, and always mentioning em in songs.. 




but i still say they fk'n ugly..


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i'm rollin these.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 14 2007, 03:22 PM~6984724
> *i'm rollin these.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats OG low..


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 11 2007, 03:30 PM~6962073
> *gold daytons are probably more expensive then 84s
> but who cares? its a culture thing.
> now i think some all gold 84s with some tri-knock offs would be bad ass lookin,
> ...


WRONG
OG 4Z ARE 10 GZ, AND THE REPOS ARE 5 WITH TIRES- NOT QUITE AT THA CHEAPER PRICE FOR GOLD D'S, BUT NICE GUESS-TRY AGAIN NEXT TIME HOMIE...


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

seriously to me.... some rides look sweet on 84s some dont. for an example look at the whip that was posted.. that car is sweet... i think it all comes down to the car... your not gonna put 84s on a cutlass but maybe a lincoln .. no lift kits nothing to make the ride look dumb... something riding low an sleek


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 13 2007, 10:52 PM~6980779
> *speakin on caddy rims... anyone need these? 80s caddy pattern 15's CHEAP LMK
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just curious... What are the bolt pattern on those?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

5 on 5 .... big pattern caprice, caddy..... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 31 2007, 02:52 PM~7140212
> *5 on 5 .... big pattern caprice, caddy.....  :biggrin:
> *



What you want for them? I'm having a HELL of a time finding a spare Tru in a 5x5 pattern...


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

$200 and shipping sound reasonable???? i'm in WV so its a long way.. 2 boxes at probably 45-50 lbs each. also would be willing to trade for a new set of 175/75 13s w/w


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

What condition are they in?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

they need a good cleaning, esp. the inner rim bead where the tire meets. nothing serious, they clean up well , needs new chips but those are easy to find. good for a spare set for winter or temps while painting or rolling daily to save your nicer wheels & tires for shows.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Honestly bro... Put them on ebay... They'll bring more than $200 + shipping I bet


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

"They don't know" 

Paul Wall


----------



## Deisel (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 13 2007, 09:52 PM~6980779
> *speakin on caddy rims... anyone need these? 80s caddy pattern 15's CHEAP LMK
> 
> 
> ...



my homboi might be lookin for something like that, where are you located? and how much are you asking?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

West Virginia.... $200 and shipping .....


----------

